# is cmmg a decent ar in 556



## bigelow (Aug 7, 2013)

looking at getting 1


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2013)

Not my top 3 choices.  But they are OK.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 7, 2013)

So what are your top 3.


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 7, 2013)

There's a thread about CMMG going in the firearms discussion right now with some good info in it.

Bottom line with CMMG is they have poor QC and cut corners on parts and quality to keep costs low.

If you're primarily concerned with budget, PSA has the best thing going for the money.  PSA has some issues too, but they're generally small and easily fixed.

Top 3 choices for a fighting-minded AR15 would be Colt, BCM, or Daniel Defense.

Knights Armament, Noveske, and Larue also make good rifles, but are more boutique/specialty weapons.  

If you're just going to plink with it, pretty much anything will work.  If it breaks, you can go home and get it fixed.
If you have any notions about using it to defend yourself or your family, buy the best quality you can afford.

I'll make it as simple as I can:

Under $700:  Get on the PSA e-mail list.  Last week, through a combination of their deals, you could build a complete M4 for $550.

Under $1,000:  Smith and Wesson M&P 15.  Similar specs to PSA but more consistent Quality Control.

$1,000-$1,200:  Colt 6920 or BCM

$1,400 +:  Daniel Defense - if you want a rail on the gun, DD makes the best in the business, owns the Mil. contract for free-floating rails, and makes a gun that is every bit the equal (if not better) than Colt, etc.


---Certified AR15 armorer, enthusiast, user.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 7, 2013)

*Pulled the trigger. Before you responded.*

Ty.  I heard some decent things about cmmg so I went ahead and bought it using for a hog gun and plinking for the most part. But here it is.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good looking set up.


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, there you go. If it runs, it runs. Enjoy your new rifle! Looks nice!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Aug 8, 2013)

ASH556 said:


> There's a thread about CMMG going in the firearms discussion right now with some good info in it.
> 
> Bottom line with CMMG is they have poor QC and cut corners on parts and quality to keep costs low.
> 
> ...



I'd take an Armalite or LMT over any of the brands mentioned


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> I'd take an Armalite or LMT over any of the brands mentioned



Do you have some reasoning to back that up or are you just stirring the brand name pot?


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Aug 8, 2013)

ASH556 said:


> Do you have some reasoning to back that up or are you just stirring the brand name pot?



No stirring here, just personal preference. I Own a RRA & an LMT, sold a colt, not fond of DD, and armalite is the original.


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> No stirring here, just personal preference. I Own a RRA & an LMT, sold a colt, not fond of DD, and armalite is the original.



Personal preference is fine and can be a strong force.  I'm curious what you have against DD.

As for Armalite, the carbine they're making is nowhere near what it should be despite the name "Armalite" being associated with the original Stoner design.

Specs on their basic carbine from their website:

Caliber: .223/5.56 X 45 mm NATO  Field reports indicate a .223 chamber, not 5.56.  Their "spec" is misleading.
Barrel: 16" Double Lapped, Chrome Lined\Chrome Moly Vanadium MIL-B-11595-E, with M203 Step Down Barrel, Threaded 1/2x28
Rifling Twist: RH 1:9" 52-69 Grain Ammo  Should be 1:7 
Muzzle Device: Flash Suppressor
Front Sight Base: A2  Should be "F" Front Sight Base for flat top.
Upper Receiver: Forged, Flattop with Picatinny Rail & Laser Engraved Rail Numbering, 7075-T6 Aluminum
Lower Receiver: 7075-T6 Aluminum (forged)
Trigger: Tactical Two Stage, 1st Stage 3.5 lbs - 2nd Stage Approximately 5-6 lbs.
Overall Length: 32" / 35.3"
Weight: 6.4 lbs
Finish: Anodized Aluminum Upper/Lower Receiver, Manganese Phosphated Steel Barrel
Accuracy: 2 - 2 1/2" MOA

Also, batch-tested vs individually-tested bolts and barrels, and semi-auto bolt carriers.


----------



## Old Coach (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a WOA 223 that is very accurate.
SDM bbl-7Twist, shoots the Ga Arms 60 V-Max sub MOA.
I want them accurate, not for spray and pray.

Coach


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Aug 8, 2013)

ASH556 said:


> Personal preference is fine and can be a strong force.  I'm curious what you have against DD.
> 
> As for Armalite, the carbine they're making is nowhere near what it should be despite the name "Armalite" being associated with the original Stoner design.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, it's just It's just about supporting the original. DD's may be great but just don't feel "right" to me.


----------

